# play like Ian thornly



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan boy of him not that I dislike him. But honestly something about his playing is incredible. How does he get that sound. There's almost something middle eastern in his soloing. Very very melodic player


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

He's technically very knowedgeable which allows him to use a lot more real estate on the fretboard. Also, he uses a lot of alternate tunings. I think he's one of the finest modern players out there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It helps that his phrasing is fantastic as well. He has the same 11 notes as the rest of us .

While I don't own anything he's put out (yet), I am a fan of his work.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Dude def has chops...tunings is one thing, lots of tunings...
He can play most any style...he was in Fairfield AD, hes played with Roger Hodgeson, he plays slide for lots of ppl
Its all practice me thinks...he went to Berkley...hes always played...so...practicing all day everyday...you could get there
Oh...and dont be afraid to experiment...lots of different effects to get his sound along with lots of overdubs


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Budda said:


> It helps that his phrasing is fantastic as well. He has the same 11 notes as the rest of us .


That's totally true, and I'm not a major subscriber to the "natural talent" idea, but that dude has either digested enough music to really blow his mind wide open with different ideas than 99.9% of other players, or he's got golden ears. I'm inclined to think it's a bit of both. Maybe a handful of players you'll ever meet will have phrasing that well-developed. He's a perfect storm kind of guitarist IMO. Technically excellent, sound theory, brilliant taste. I'm not a huge fan, but it's easy to hear how good he is. Like, sooooo goddamn good. And he's starting to get the recognition a player of his calibre deserves.

I swear, I'm not his agent or anything. Good topic.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

garrettdavis275 said:


> That's totally true, and I'm not a major subscriber to the "natural talent" idea, but that dude has either digested enough music to really blow his mind wide open with different ideas than 99.9% of other players, or he's got golden ears. I'm inclined to think it's a bit of both. Maybe a handful of players you'll ever meet will have phrasing that well-developed. He's a perfect storm kind of guitarist IMO. Technically excellent, sound theory, brilliant taste. I'm not a huge fan, but it's easy to hear how good he is. Like, sooooo goddamn good. And he's starting to get the recognition a player of his calibre deserves.
> 
> I swear, I'm not his agent or anything. Good topic.


I see what you did there. Blown wide open


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Oh shit. That... wasn't supposed to happen.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I don't know if he studied classical or jazz, but with his chops I would not be surprised in the least. He has that kind of feel to his playing where there was years of serious study behind it. I think *most* phenomenal players I've met or heard have some studying under their belt.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

The original lineup of BW met at Berklee.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> The original lineup of BW met at Berklee.


That will do it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is cool if you haven't already seen it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

It takes more than a formal musical education to sound like Thornly.

And even if he was an average player, that voice.....

He's one of my favourite current rock singers.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

His talent doesn't stop at playing a guitar either. He's a great writer and performer and as Mike says, a great singer that (in my opinion) is in Cornell territory. He's got it all and there aren't too many like that in his generation. And yes, I am a huge fan.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Albatross is a thing of beauty.

Great singing, great playing, and a beautifully wrtten song.

A couple of vocal notes near the end really step into Cornell territory.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Dave: thanks so much for posting the Anderton's interview. I hadn't seen if before and it's so entertaining. I laughed, I cried etc. It's really neat to see how the Captain "gets it". He's just tickled about Thornley and Big Wreck. You made my day.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Swervin55 said:


> Dave: thanks so much for posting the Anderton's interview. I hadn't seen if before and it's so entertaining. I laughed, I cried etc. It's really neat to see how the Captain "gets it". He's just tickled about Thornley and Big Wreck. You made my day.


I felt the same way when I first saw it. Huge fan of Mr. Thornley. The guitar work in this, as in most of his stuff, is just awesome.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

This was posted in another BW related thread but for those on this thread that haven't seen them check out the Suhr Factory Party 2015 vids. Beautifully produced. I wish they'd put out a DVD of these...


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2016)

Hamstrung said:


> I wish they'd put out a DVD of these...


Yup. He was back this year too. So good.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

If watching these (or any newer BW vids) check out the bass player Dave McMillan. Absolute monster player! Actually they ALL are!

Case in point...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> This was posted in another BW related thread but for those on this thread that haven't seen them check out the Suhr Factory Party 2015 vids. Beautifully produced. I wish they'd put out a DVD of these...


Thanks for this. I hadn't seen these, the ones last year with Pete Thorn were superb.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Imagine how good he'd sound if he was playing good gear?



Just kidding, those SFP's were great, and Suhr makes some the best gear. Glad someone video'd them - with good quality. 

And every equipment manufacturer should be lining to get him to play their stuff. He is a Canadian treasure. What a live tour de force.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I've always been a sort of fan of BW till I saw that Thornby bit with Lee Anderton in the other thread. Thanks to that and you guys, I've become a really huge fan. Always loved his vocal style, but never paid attention to his playing.

Musicians like him are very rare.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

I wish he was a member here so we could shoot the shit with him


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Why not. We can try sending him an invitation and the link of this thread and see what happens.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

amagras said:


> Why not. We can try sending him an invitation and the link of this thread and see what happens.


How does one go about that


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

The contact form on his website I guess?


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

Sombody should do that. Besides me I'm disgusted I have to use a computer to even come here or enter my hours at work.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

He used to frequent his facebook page regularily...you could try that


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

He played the song at the 2015 Factory Party as well, but I much prefer this version from 2014 with the mighty Pete Thorn.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Albatross has the best slide tone I have ever heard- if you have never noticed listen carefully- his technique is perfection.....


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I read somewhere that he has a guest slide solo on the latest Monster Truck album. That will be serious ear candy when I get the album!


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I've posted that tune up a couple times. Kinda countryish flavour with a killer hook. I was wondering if he helped write/produce that tune as well.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Yea...we the people...i think its called...almost a southern rock vibe...cool tune...kind of un monster truck guitar sound


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

MelodyQuaker said:


> I'm not a huge fan boy of him not that I dislike him. But honestly something about his playing is incredible. How does he get that sound. There's almost something middle eastern in his soloing. Very very melodic player





Swervin55 said:


> Dave: thanks so much for posting the Anderton's interview. I hadn't seen if before and it's so entertaining. I laughed, I cried etc. It's really neat to see how the Captain "gets it". He's just tickled about Thornley and Big Wreck. You made my day.


Lol. I was just going to attach a link to that video. I am a big fan of both Lee Anderton and Ian, especially early BW. I still listen to "in loving memory of" once a month. 

That amp he is playing in that video is amazing too.


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

MelodyQuaker said:


> I'm not a huge fan boy of him not that I dislike him. But honestly something about his playing is incredible. How does he get that sound. There's almost something middle eastern in his soloing. Very very melodic player


I'm responding to an old thread I know but it's the chords he's soloing over that matter. Most songs do not have interesting chords to solo over in the solo section which is why so many solos kind of sound the same.


----------



## MelodyQuaker (Mar 5, 2016)

purpleplexi said:


> I'm responding to an old thread I know but it's the chords he's soloing over that matter. Most songs do not have interesting chords to solo over in the solo section which is why so many solos kind of sound the same.


Good answer


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

MelodyQuaker said:


> Good answer


Thanks - I shouldn't say "interesting chords", I should say chord progressions that encourage the use of different modes.


----------

